# I can't put foil in/on my smoker, now what do I do?



## galahir950 (Sep 2, 2012)

I want to try Jeff's 3-2-1 Rib recipe, but when I was looking through my Masterforge Electric Cabinent Smoker manual I noticed it says do not put any metal foil in the smoker or risk damaging it. What can I do?

Regards,
Ryan


----------



## daveomak (Sep 2, 2012)

Ryan, morning...   I looked for a manual on-line to try and find that "warning"... can't find a manual..... 

So.....  I am going to assume (that is bad) they are talking about lining the racks with foil....  The possibility of creating a "heat block" by sealing off a rack completely and overheating a section of the smoker could exist...  When operating any kind of oven or smoker, air circulation is very important and probably at least 25% of a rack should be left open for proper air/heat flow...  (I just guessed at that number)...  

That is of course, not even thinking about some idiot that sued them for something to do with aluminum foil and won the suit....

Now to your question.... Foil 'em....  

Dave


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 2, 2012)

Use foil and see what happens?  Take it back and get the propane model?  Lol I really don know why you wouldnt be able to use foil.  Someone with that model should be along soon with some advice. You may also want to post this in the electric smoker section for a quicker response.


----------



## mike johnson (Sep 2, 2012)

I have an MES 40  I use foil all the time. I wrap my ribs. I cover my A MNPS . I even put foil on the bottom to make clean up easyer. You can wrap your ribs I believe Dave is correct, You dont want to foil off a whole shelf and block air flow.


----------



## plj (Sep 3, 2012)

How to know you're a redneck.  When you see this: 





Galahir950 said:


> it says do not put any metal foil in the smoker


and your first reaction is "Foil those ribs!",then you know you're a redneck like me.   :)


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 3, 2012)

...and thats how I blew up my first microwave oven!


----------



## so ms smoker (Sep 3, 2012)

HEY GUYS.....WATCH THIS............


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 3, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Ryan, morning...   I looked for a manual on-line to try and find that "warning"... can't find a manual.....
> 
> So.....  I am going to assume (that is bad) they are talking about lining the racks with foil....  The possibility of creating a "heat block" by sealing off a rack completely and overheating a section of the smoker could exist...  When operating any kind of oven or smoker, air circulation is very important and probably at least 25% of a rack should be left open for proper air/heat flow...  (I just guessed at that number)...
> 
> ...


We have a MES at work. I would agree with the air flow. Just make sure you are not touching any of the temp probes with the foil. People all the time wrap their water pans with foil and I have not seen anyone say they had issues. 

Take pictures if anything exciting happens......


----------



## mike johnson (Sep 3, 2012)

I just made some bacon bowls in my MES40.  I used 1 piece of Aluminum Foil, molded it around 2-   1 cup measuring bowls upside down,wraped bacon around molds,picked up foil sat it on rack and caried it outside to be smoked at 230deg.  for 2 hrs.   The only thing that happened was I ended up with 2 tasty bowls to put my mashed potatoes in for dinner tonight.I KNOW next time I'll         Q-VIEW.


----------

